# LARP in Upstate NY



## Hatrel

Greetings to all of you that are reading this thread.  I wanted to take a moment and post about a great new LARP in the Syracuse Area.  The Mohawk Valley Gaming Club is proud to present The Kingdoms of Novitas LARP .  We have been running this game for about a year, but the rules have been used for around 15 buy a similar group in the Buffalo area.  All of the GM's are experienced gamers.  

We run our game at a camp in Cleveland, NY called Vanderkamp .  It has 6 great cabins that we rent out and has around 1200 acres of woods and land to use.  There is an old ropes course that give us great set ups for encounters.  

Recently our player base has increased to around 20 players, but we are looking to increase it further.  I am hoping that through these boards, we can make some new friends and really grow to allow for more content and more enjoyable experiences.  If you have any questions, you can contact me here or on our forums .  You can also ask hivemind , wildrunner , wishfulcynic , or hackmaster   any questions as well.  

We look forward to meeting any of you that are interested.


----------



## Hatrel

Hello everyone!!!  The June event is nearly upon us and I wanted to remind all of you players of the great opportunity to join us at The Kingdoms of Novitas LARP .  This coming weekend, (6/3-6/5), we will be at The Vanderkamp Center enjoying the great weather and Role-Playing.  

Please take the chance to come out, even if it is just for Saturday.  If you do not have garb or weapons, do not worry.  Just wear a pair of dark sweatpants and boots.  We will help with the rest.  There will be some great plot hooks inserted this weekend and it promises to be a great event.

So check us out and tell your friends!!!


----------



## 101mrsg

hello ia m 12 years old and wondering if i could join i live in brockport not to far away i have been denied by other because of my age hope to hear feedback


----------

